# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  rat help

## Blisters

i have a rat in the compost bin that so far has tripped the standard Victor three times.... this morning the trap was half way down his hole and had been tripped... how do u deal to super rat? definitely not going to poison.

----------


## Blisters

anyone used these?

----------


## northdude

chuck the cat in there for the day

----------


## Blisters

> chuck the cat in there for the day


I would so but he's a pussy

----------


## DavidGunn

Cover the compost heap with plastic and use exhaust gas from car, toss the neighbors cats in under the plastic for good measure.

----------


## Wirehunt

Two or three gin traps set beside each other

----------


## Rushy

Singe some bacon and lash it to the trap trigger with cotton (so it can’t come off easily) Tie or pin down the trap so the rat can’t run away with it then set the trap and wait.  The delay caused by the cotton not giving will go toward the trap snapping closed on the rat.  Try it and thank me later.

----------


## 40mm

Also set the trap with some bricks forming an alley so that the rat can only access the trigger/bait from the best angle.

----------


## Blisters

awesome thankyou lads, will post results later on

----------


## scotty

> i have a rat in the compost bin that so far has tripped the standard Victor three times.... this morning the trap was half way down his hole and had been tripped... how do u deal to super rat? definitely not going to poison.


you should never have invited your local MP around in the first place....................

----------


## DavidGunn

This is my pencil case trap, works well as bait does not need to be placed on trap but can be stored at other end of box, a toddler could put their hand in the hole, but usually only once...you will notice plenty of chew marks around entry hole so shows it is not exactly humane at times but gives the rat plenty of time to tell his mates to fuck off elsewhere.

----------


## Blisters

> you should never have invited your local MP around in the first place....................


hahah, our local is Judith Collins.. ..................... i should invite her over to crush the rat

----------


## Blisters

> This is my pencil case trap, works well as bait does not need to be placed on trap but can be stored at other end of box, a toddler could put their hand in the hole, but usually only once...you will notice plenty of chew marks around entry hole so shows it is not exactly humane at times but gives the rat plenty of time to tell his mates to fuck off elsewhere.
> Attachment 115354


I'll make one at work tomorrow, as im sure old mate ratty knows about the Victor now.. funnily enough  last year the other rats would eat the one that had been trapped .
looks to be 250x 90x 90?
what trap on the inside?

----------


## DavidGunn

> I'll make one at work tomorrow, as im sure old mate ratty knows about the Victor now.. funnily enough  last year the other rats would eat the one that had been trapped .
> looks to be 250x 90x 90?
> what trap on the inside?


The trap is an old Hanes...I have heard rumors they are not allowed to be used for possums, but I don't know about rats.

----------


## Doghead

Super rat? Might be best to take the long approach - set up a suitable position - in hiding - night vision scope on the 270 - with 160 grain pills (or whatever else you have ) - When you see him - he will be a gonna - Beauty of this - you do not need to get within 200 yards of him - and provided your nerve holds he will be no more. whatever you do - do not undergun

----------


## DavidGunn

> Super rat? Might be best to take the long approach - set up a suitable position - in hiding - night vision scope on the 270 - with 160 grain pills (or whatever else you have ) - When you see him - he will be a gonna - Beauty of this - you do not need to get within 200 yards of him - and provided your nerve holds he will be no more. whatever you do - do not undergun


And if you miss you have just made another tunnel for him.

----------


## Rushy

I have young grandsons in Papakura so be careful where you point the .270.

----------


## Max Headroom

Find a CD of Kenny Rogers.

 Put in boom box.

 Place beside bin. 

Wait 90 seconds beside bin with unusually large mallet.

Strike hard.

----------


## 2post

Place a brick near his hole, sprinkle pepper on the brick. When he sniffs the brick, the pepper will make him sneeze, causing him to bang his head on the brick. If that doesn’t kill him it will make him dizzy giving you the chance to nab him.

I suspect Rushys or the box method is best though.

I like Shawn woods “mouse trap Monday’s” channel on YouTube, it shows how canny rats are- Mouse seems to be the best bait for rats so far.

----------


## 40mm

> hahah, our local is Judith Collins.. ..................... i should invite her over to crush the rat


More like eat it, she would glare at it, the rat would turn cold and die. then she would bbq it and gloat how much of machine she is.

----------


## Steve123

Go to the SPCA and get a better cat.

----------


## Blisters

going to build a box tomorrow  but here's what I have in the mean time. let's see which gets it, both tied off with 10lb flurocarbon (man I'd love to video it) place bets now and whoever picks which one gets its gets a prize

----------


## dannyb

wooden trap if anything  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DavidGunn

> Attachment 115368Attachment 115369Attachment 115370 going to build a box tomorrow  but here's what I have in the mean time. let's see which gets it, both tied off with 10lb flurocarbon (man I'd love to video it) place bets now and whoever picks which one gets its gets a prize


That's not a compost heap, that's a rubbish dump...I can see why you have a problem

----------


## Blisters

yep that's where the food scraps go....

----------


## 2post

1 more vote for the wooden one. If you get the rat you win.

----------


## 223nut

wooden one will pop the staples out, i'll go with the plastic

----------


## Rushy

I don’t want to choose.  I have no need for a dead rat.

----------


## Micky Duck

bucket nearly full of water,tip hot fat in on top so it forms a skin on  top...put it beside bin or even in it..ratus ratus will jump in for a feed and break through thin layer and wont be able to get back out...wont last for long.

----------


## kukuwai

> Cover the compost heap with plastic and use exhaust gas from car, toss the neighbors cats in under the plastic for good measure.


Make sure its not a diesel....

It just makes them sweaty 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

They might be a bit light for a decent size rat 
Only two rat traps that have the NAWAC approval for killing rats - the Victor Pro and the T Rex - God knows how the T Rex passed as it is a dinosaur - slow soft jaws and rats are often clamped but still alive 
It’s hard to beat the killing power of a Victor Pro -  but they don’t always clamp a big Norway rat - they often whack them on the head and they bleed out while having a snooze at the back end of the trap box 
Front entry to the kill bar of a trap is important to get an efficient kill

----------


## 7mmwsm

You are making this a hard job.
Just poison the little bugger.

----------


## 2post

> You are making this a hard job.
> Just poison the little bugger.


Out of line sir, this is a hunting and shooting forum, next thing we’ll be discussing politics. He he.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Choose one of three methods that my wife is using quite successfully

----------


## northdude

for some reason he doesnt want to poison it but that would be the easiest way

----------


## Strummer

I use a DOC 200. Slams any mustelids but also regularly takes rats. Just got another overnight.

----------


## Russian 22.

> bucket nearly full of water,tip hot fat in on top so it forms a skin on  top...put it beside bin or even in it..ratus ratus will jump in for a feed and break through thin layer and wont be able to get back out...wont last for long.


Was going to suggest this with a wine bottle glued to an old bucket. And so e peanut butter in the neck.

----------


## Moa Hunter

If you can't trap him, throw a dead cat in the compost and he will definitely leave town

----------


## Blisters

> for some reason he doesnt want to poison it but that would be the easiest way


have a dog cat and three year old.....

----------


## Blisters

> Attachment 115381
> 
> 
> Attachment 115382
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 115383
> 
> Choose one of three methods that my wife is using quite successfully


I think I might invest in a good nature trap,

----------


## Blisters

> They might be a bit light for a decent size rat 
> Only two rat traps that have the NAWAC approval for killing rats - the Victor Pro and the T Rex - God knows how the T Rex passed as it is a dinosaur - slow soft jaws and rats are often clamped but still alive 
> It’s hard to beat the killing power of a Victor Pro -  but they don’t always clamp a big Norway rat - they often whack them on the head and they bleed out while having a snooze at the back end of the trap box 
> Front entry to the kill bar of a trap is important to get an efficient kill 
> Attachment 115377


ahhh, i see so my rat might be nibbling from the side, makes sense will box up the wooden one tomorrow,

----------


## northdude

ive got dogs and cats i use a storm bait block and tie some wire through it and tie it inside my compost bin havnt had a poisoned dog or cat

----------


## Blisters

> ive got dogs and cats i use a storm bait block and tie some wire through it and tie it inside my compost bin havnt had a poisoned dog or cat


I'm worried my idiot would find the poisoned rat and inhale it... we have a small section so chances would be higher he would find it

----------


## northdude

Ok,ive never seen any of the ones ive poisoned must of had a few as they were taking the bait for ages but now all of a sudden nothinga eating it so must be dead

----------


## Russian 22.

> I think I might invest in a good nature trap,


Call up the council biodiversity section. There's a few that lend out traps if you're keen to use them.

----------


## FatLabrador

@Blisters that wooden trap you got is useless you need a real victor rat trap not the super market single spring nock off

----------


## Blisters

> @Blisters that wooden trap you got is useless you need a real victor rat trap not the super market single spring nock off


ahh shit, ok will get a real Victor

----------


## kukuwai

> ahh shit, ok will get a real Victor


Here mate

http://www.grantleyimports.com/cart_...ts99999-1.html

good price...get a few 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

https://www.predatorfreebop.nz/ 

Group my wife is a member of ! I think she has caught 30 rats + hedge hogs since Nov baits of choice bacon / licorice. She is a farm girl but looks would deceive though only a little dolly  professional occupation she just loves catching rats

----------


## Micky Duck

bluebird rashuns are my best bait for rats....it helps I get to eat the rest of the bag.

----------


## Blisters

> https://www.predatorfreebop.nz/ 
> 
> Group my wife is a member of ! I think she has caught 30 rats + hedge hogs since Nov baits of choice bacon / licorice. She is a farm girl but looks would deceive though only a little dolly  professional occupation she just loves catching rats


licorice realllly? haha black or rasberry

----------


## Sideshow

Any news on jumbo rat?
I use these fenn traps. In a bucket with some drain pipes attached and bait place around the inside.

----------


## time out

Wow - that is a serious rat  @Sideshow - they cant argue with a Fenn - just remembered I have some in the shed 
Hope you get that rat sorted Blisters - I know a couple of people right now that have rat problems in their compost bin - what a great source of food for rats they could come from a long way away 
There has been one in my bin a few weeks back and he has chewed out the holes in the lower side of the bin - they were round but are now oval - must be a good place to grind his teeth 
I had an A24 in the bin for a week or so along with the Victor - but I think the neighbor killed him because he hasnt ben back lately  
I just went out with a headlight to check - bugs had chewed out the bait on the Victor so gave them some new possum paste 
Looking forward to the pictures  @Blisters 
PFBOP kill total in our street is now 144 pests in six months

----------


## Micky Duck

a DOC 250 works fine on rats...so do fenns..... one each side in a trapping box works good. we got two rats and a hedgepig in first week it was set in my back section.

----------


## Sideshow

@time out yep there a bloody good trap just don’t get ya hand in the way :O O: 
Here he is in the bucket.

----------


## Russian 22.

If you have a pond or paddling pool or a pool that needs the water changed then put a pontoon or floating thing in the middle with some feed on it. Then just spotlight and shoot it. Works a charm for the duck pond.

----------


## Blisters

> Any news on jumbo rat?
> I use these fenn traps. In a bucket with some drain pipes attached and bait place around the inside. 
> Attachment 115451


is that a norway?

----------


## Blisters

> Wow - that is a serious rat  @Sideshow - they can’t argue with a Fenn - just remembered I have some in the shed 
> Hope you get that rat sorted Blisters - I know a couple of people right now that have rat problems in their compost bin - what a great source of food for rats they could come from a long way away 
> There has been one in my bin a few weeks back and he has chewed out the holes in the lower side of the bin - they were round but are now oval - must be a good place to grind his teeth 
> I had an A24 in the bin for a week or so along with the Victor - but I think the neighbor killed him because he hasn’t ben back lately  
> I just went out with a headlight to check - bugs had chewed out the bait on the Victor so gave them some new possum paste 
> Looking forward to the pictures  @Blisters 
> PFBOP kill total in our street is now 144 pests in six months 
> Attachment 115452


just clicked buy now on this beauty will go check out the bin later on!

----------


## Blisters

ok here's first picture of no activitythen 1hr later after installing a ham upgrade.... ffs super rat indeed

----------


## Sideshow

> is that a norway?


I think so @Blisters although he looks like he took a chunk out of Sweden on the way here :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

If its got big teeth it could be a give away to who it is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Tie singed bacon and rind to the bloody thing with cotton.

----------


## northdude

It might be a little mouse coming in from the back of the trap  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## doinit

> Tie singed bacon and rind to the bloody thing with cotton.


Tried and true...

----------


## Blisters

> Tie singed bacon and rind to the bloody thing with cotton.


I'm Jewish...

----------


## Blisters

> I'm Jewish...


as in I don't want to spend the money and waste bacon haha

----------


## Rushy

> Tried and true...


Yup!  Works a treat and you need fuck all for the trap so you get to have a bacon sandwich or two with the rest of the packet.

----------


## Blisters

watch out super rat

----------


## northdude

is that a kiwi trap

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Attachment 115368Attachment 115369Attachment 115370 going to build a box tomorrow  but here's what I have in the mean time. let's see which gets it, both tied off with 10lb flurocarbon (man I'd love to video it) place bets now and whoever picks which one gets its gets a prize


To be far those plastic pyramid compost bins are a hopeless creation regardless of their rat attracting properties. I have got one to and they are useless for composting. Worms disappear out of them, they get cold, get uneven wet patches and are hopeless when you want to turn the compost. Despite many attempts I could never trap a rat in my bin - bastards seem to dig / flick crap over the trap. Resorted to poison under the veranda, much as I dislike it.

----------


## rewa

> hahah, our local is Judith Collins.. ..................... i should invite her over to crush the rat


Nah..you'd just get more  , they love sow's ears..

----------


## rewa

> bucket nearly full of water,tip hot fat in on top so it forms a skin on  top...put it beside bin or even in it..ratus ratus will jump in for a feed and break through thin layer and wont be able to get back out...wont last for long.


Uncle used to do something similar with cream, back on the dairy-farm

----------


## Moa Hunter

> @time out yep there a bloody good trap just dont get ya hand in the way
> Here he is in the bucket. 
> Attachment 115454


Tail docking has been outlawed in NZ for cows and dogs. What is the reason for the partial tail docking of Rats in the UK Sideshow ??

----------


## Sideshow

> Tail docking has been outlawed in NZ for cows and dogs. What is the reason for the partial tail docking of Rats in the UK Sideshow ??


Cannibalism :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Cannibalism


And here I was thinking that it might re-direct growth to the body for 'heaviest rat' competition rats, in the same way as thinning pumpkins or picking out the laterals on tomatoes does.

----------


## Sideshow

Nar it’s all the grain around here! They get pretty well feed! A chicken farm near here has sheds on sleds. They move them once a year and dragging them out after setting up rabbit nets and have a pack of jack Rüssels let lose. Not unusual for them to get 500 from each shed. A big pheasant shoot up the road goes through over a ton of poison a year, more economical to buy and place poison than lose there feed to the rats.

----------


## johnd

Whatever you do, dont get caught by the smart bastard that invented a tunnel trap that you roll a docking ring onto the trigger...... supposed to catch the rat / mouse by the neck and strangle them.
They look good but I have never caught a rat/ mouse in either model yet.

Gin trap with bacon fat melted on it, or a buried gin trap on its run, covered with news paper.

Once caught a rat with a 2 tonne bail of pulp, we were just lifting out of the hold on a ship, guy on the radio spied a shadow under the bails, calmly said "come back" on the radio.
Ta Da... flat rat . Big bastard too would have been a foot long on the body. When we put it in a 20 l bucket its tail hung out the top.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Cannibalism


I assumed in the very P.C. UK that cannibalism would have been outlawed long ago ???

----------


## rewa

The rat population is unusually high right now .As others have said, safe, well-placed and secured bait (poison) is the way to go. I've seen good vehicles badly damaged , along with houses. Even their urine, completely corrodes and wrecks stuff--as bad as cat-spray

----------


## doinit

I've  killed quite a lot over the years  just using crushed dry weetbix and dry cement powder mixed through.
Not the nicest method but fatal.. They go straight to water and,,,,,,,well you know what happens next..ouch.

----------


## Sideshow

What they take a swim and can’t because of the concert boots :Wtfsmilie:  go jimmy hopper  :XD:

----------


## doinit

Of those I've found later had a reasonable sized ball of concrete in the works,but you knew that eh? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> I've  killed quite a lot over the years  just using crushed dry weetbix and dry cement powder mixed through.
> Not the nicest method but fatal.. They go straight to water and,,,,,,,well you know what happens next..ouch.


similar to icing sugar and plaster of paris.... i like these ideas as if cats or dogs have a go at them they are just a bit crunchy

----------


## Moa Hunter

> The rat population is unusually high right now .As others have said, safe, well-placed and secured bait (poison) is the way to go. I've seen good vehicles badly damaged , along with houses. Even their urine, completely corrodes and wrecks stuff--as bad as cat-spray


 @rewa After what happened in ChCh yesterday, maybe gas explosions could be added to the list ??

----------


## DavidGunn

> I've  killed quite a lot over the years  just using crushed dry weetbix and dry cement powder mixed through.
> Not the nicest method but fatal.. They go straight to water and,,,,,,,well you know what happens next..ouch.


That has been my everyday breakfast since I was told to harden up.

----------


## rewa

> @rewa After what happened in ChCh yesterday, maybe gas explosions could be added to the list ??


I'm surprised anyone survived that, it looked as bad as London, after the bombings of WW2, those poor people. I wouldnt want to be the Contractor who serviced it last week either

----------


## Sideshow

@Blisters by the way how’s,the fattening up ofyour pet rats going :Cool:  :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## Blisters

> @Blisters by the way how’s,the fattening up ofyour pet rats going


new trap in for 3 days and no rat yet,  I think it may have a sore head or is trap shy after last week

----------


## Micky Duck

try bluebird rashuns as bait...tie em on with cotton.

----------


## Sideshow

No stop abusing bacon!! No hate speech on this forum  :XD:

----------


## altair

Read on the net a while ago that if Rats sniff/inhale Black Pepper it irritates their lungs, they swell and pop..bye bye rat
Also apparently human hair chokes them..go to the nearest pub as scalp the most pissed bugger there and try it  mixed in runny cat food..
And apparently Ammonia poured down their holes makes them think cats are around so they allegedly leave.
Me..I like thinking I'm Rambo, waiting 6 hours in the frost with bread as a proven bait..then shoot the buggers!
Be warned though..rat shooting is addictive..when my current spot is thinned I'll be searching elsewhere for shooting spots

----------


## Russian 22.

> I've  killed quite a lot over the years  just using crushed dry weetbix and dry cement powder mixed through.
> Not the nicest method but fatal.. They go straight to water and,,,,,,,well you know what happens next..ouch.


Only issue is if they chew through the water pipes

----------


## DavidGunn

This rat needs some calibre pumped into the compost heap...the bigger the better...kill the bastard with concussion or make the prick leave home...build a suppressor out of a 44 gal drum so you don't annoy the neighbors.

----------


## BeeMan

May bee if you put a sizable block of ice beside the compost, drill a hole in the middle of it and sprinkle some surprise peas around it. Sit and watch it, when that cunning old rat comes out for a pee kick him in the icehole.   :36 1 11:

----------


## Moa Hunter

Get a plastic bag from off a double bed mattress, place over the compost bin when you know he is in residence and weight it down. Then with you oxy acetylene gas set run a good mix into the bag, then tape a sparkplug into the hole in the corner where you ran the gas in. Now run your wires back to your hiding spot, connect one to a car battery earth and the other through a coil or ignition unit to the pos. Ear muffs should be worn

----------


## dannyb

> Get a plastic bag from off a double bed mattress, place over the compost bin when you know he is in residence and weight it down. Then with you oxy acetylene gas set run a good mix into the bag, then tape a sparkplug into the hole in the corner where you ran the gas in. Now run your wires back to your hiding spot, connect one to a car battery earth and the other through a coil or ignition unit to the pos. Ear muffs should be worn


You forgot......and capture it on video  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

This is sounds a lot like you need a king rat to draw it out.

I recommend inviting some politicians around, tell them there is free stuff and that parliament services will in fact pay them for the afternoon. With a pack of rats running around like that you are sure to entice the problem rat out and probably won't even have to kill it as it will bugger off with the rest of them when the bludging comes to an end, namely when the free stuff stops.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow that only took seven pages.....you guys are so cruel.....the original op has a name of blisters and you are advising him to blow up his compost heap........ummm.....did the name not give you the hint that maybe he or she has not such a good relationship with things that got boom :XD:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup: ...don’t worry he will bae back with a new name of scorched blisters :Zomg:  :XD:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Moa Hunter

I would add a caution to the gas explosion technique: this can trigger earthquakes due to a seismic pulse, as we can observe has happened in Christchurch. There have now been two earthquakes following the gas demolition of the house in ChCh on Friday. The first on Saturday and another this morning. Close study of the photos from ChCh reveals that No rats are present and I have it on good authority that all rats in a large radius have legged it, making one think that this method may be a viable alternative to 1080 drops, with the reservation to not use it during the bird nesting season.

----------


## kiwijames

theres been a lot of shit talked but I've yet to see a bloody dead rat. Come on  @Blisters sort the bastard would you. You've left me hanging in anticipation

----------


## Blisters

> theres been a lot of shit talked but I've yet to see a bloody dead rat. Come on  @Blisters sort the bastard would you. You've left me hanging in anticipation


gahhhh tell me about it! I've even put bacon in the trap with cotton...

----------


## DavidGunn

I have heard, but never tried it, that rats cant stand the sight of a human male masturbating within their sight and will vacate the area forthwith...of course this does not get rid of the rat, it just makes it relocate....let us know if this bit of advice works or not.

----------


## Blisters

> I have heard, but never tried it, that rats cant stand the sight of a human male masturbating within their sight and will vacate the area forthwith...of course this does not get rid of the rat, it just makes it relocate....let us know if this bit of advice works or not.


that's.. .... really quite a strange thing to write

----------


## Rushy

> gahhhh tell me about it! I've even put bacon in the trap with cotton...


Now the end is nigh for the rat.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> that's.. .... really quite a strange thing to write


Not really strange, a good bit of warped non PC humour, be stranger if you fell for it. 
By the way how did you get given the name Blisters ??

----------


## Blisters

> Not really strange, a good bit of warped non PC humour, be stranger if you fell for it. 
> By the way how did you get given the name Blisters ??


walking out of omaru hut mod winter with snow on the ground, took my boots off to cross the river and half way into poronui ended up with horrible blisters

----------


## charliehorse

I think you need to go next level on his ass. I suggest this
https://youtu.be/tj188puvQBs

----------


## Blisters

I was starting to think that old mate super rat had moved on... so I bunged a bunch of compostable kitchen scraps in the bin too see if there was any activity. I had the egg carton all done up and put a little smoked kawhai in it too for good measure...... yep he's still there

----------


## Sideshow

Rub that smoked fish inside of that trap.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Well he's tough and brave, the pig jaw didn't frighten him

----------


## Blisters

> Rub that smoked fish inside of that trap.


done, and have a piece set on the trap too, hopefully he has a taste for it now

----------


## kiwijames

Fucking Chuck Norris rat.

Or............


Pickle Rick Rat!

----------


## Blisters

do you reckon he could have "my scent" and is put off anything I touch?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> do you reckon he could have "my scent" and is put off anything I touch?


Yes, you need to wear rubber gloves but as berg243 writes he is 'just messing with you'. Who knows where else he is dining, he might have half a dozen compost bins plus pet kibble spots on his round. Meaning that he can be selective and is not driven by hunger.
 Grab a 50hz capacitor and make Nicola Tesla proud. Build one of those most excellent 'electronic' jobbys like @charliehorse linked yesterday.
Make a hero of yourself Blisters and get em

----------


## Blisters

> Yes, you need to wear rubber gloves but as berg243 writes he is 'just messing with you'. Who knows where else he is dining, he might have half a dozen compost bins plus pet kibble spots on his round. Meaning that he can be selective and is not driven by hunger.
>  Grab a 50hz capacitor and make Nicola Tesla proud. Build one of those most excellent 'electronic' jobbys like @charliehorse linked yesterday.
> Make a hero of yourself Blisters and get em


hahaha love it, not all heroes wear capes ay

----------


## sore head stoat

time out has been trying to get me here for a while... so here goes my first post.

Do you move your rat trap ? Rats are neophobic [scared of new objects in there home range] so if you are continually moving it ol rattus aint going to be happy seeing this new object in its home range. He wont realise its the same object.. if its been moved, its a new object.



https://bpca.org.uk/Test-News/rat-be...control/222905

It say in the link to put your trap in the box unset and let rattus wander in and out and let him get some confidence, then set the trap and give it the bad news.

Interesting and funny thread.

----------


## kukuwai

> time out has been trying to get me here for a while... so here goes my first post.
> 
> Do you move your rat trap ? Rats are neophobic [scared of new objects in there home range] so if you are continually moving it ol rattus aint going to be happy seeing this new object in its home range. He wont realise its the same object.. if its been moved, its a new object.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bpca.org.uk/Test-News/rat-be...control/222905
> 
> It say in the link to put your trap in the box unset and let rattus wander in and out and let him get some confidence, then set the trap and give it the bad news.
> ...


Welcome...  @sore head stoat...fantastic username 

You are here now there will be no looking back !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

What this is now 9 pages long and still you can’t get this rat to corporate  :Yuush:   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> What this is now 9 pages long and still you can’t get this rat to corporate


That's exactly what I have been thinking. This is a perfect example of why pest free New Zealand is never going to be achieved. Nine pages of "expert advice" and the rat is running rings around everyone. This forum is starting to sound and perform like a government department.

----------


## Blisters

> What this is now 9 pages long and still you can’t get this rat to corporate


haha, to be fair I've started to enjoy the "hunt" and I'm going to be happy but sad at the same time when it's over

----------


## Blisters

> time out has been trying to get me here for a while... so here goes my first post.
> 
> Do you move your rat trap ? Rats are neophobic [scared of new objects in there home range] so if you are continually moving it ol rattus aint going to be happy seeing this new object in its home range. He wont realise its the same object.. if its been moved, its a new object.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bpca.org.uk/Test-News/rat-be...control/222905
> 
> It say in the link to put your trap in the box unset and let rattus wander in and out and let him get some confidence, then set the trap and give it the bad news.
> ...


fantastic cheers for that

----------


## northdude

hes been walking around the trap for ages  :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

Did you try the old wine bottle and bucket trap?

----------


## Blisters

> Did you try the old wine bottle and bucket trap?


nah not yet man, going to leave the Victor in a box trap for a little while and wait him out

----------


## northdude

Set a game camera up to asses the trophy

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Sideshow , is there an official method for scoring Rat trophies in the UK ??

----------


## dannyb

> @Sideshow , is there an official method for scoring Rat trophies in the UK ??


"Freeman score"  :Grin:

----------


## 2post

I prefer the decibel meter score.
Sneak up behind my wife with dead rat in hand (usually hanging from the trap) show said rat to wife and record the scream.

P.S. never have so many people been so keen to see your rat dead @Blisters. I hope the slap on the head it got from your first attempt didn’t kill him and he died down his hole because the suspense is too much. James.

----------


## Sideshow

> @Sideshow , is there an official method for scoring Rat trophies in the UK ??


Ohoo Yes it’s the bucket score :Thumbsup:  rap around our over the top :XD:

----------


## time out

We are watching from all around the world  @Blisters - I am in Kamloops in BC - just had to get on line to see if you have got that Rat 
Keep trying Mate - if all else fails have a browse through the Bird Predator Control thread on here - must be hundreds of dead rat stories - Key Industries sent me some Snap-e look a-like traps to trial - they have a red tube over the kill bar - they kill a mouse every time without even trying - seem real clunky but deadly on mice - I think they were hoping I might get some big Norways to see how they kill a larger animal - but mice are all I have got to date 
Have you tried GN Possum Paste yet - rats love the stuff 
Good luck- we are watching 
Only thing we passed today that was interesting was three Rocky Mountain goats - way to hell up on a rock face and a big black bear with a cub running through the bush beside the road

----------


## Blisters

seems like I have a pig rat, it's turned over all the compost

----------


## Bonecrusher

Wife (expert) says put the trap in the compost bin run & all
Wear gloves setting the trap don't get your scent on the trap

----------


## trooper90

I think you may have to join forest and bird to get some tips on how to catch it!

----------


## Sideshow

Are you actually setting the trap? Our are you just feeding the bugger up :Thumbsup:  so you can score big on the bucket test :Psmiley: 
Or is this a wind up and your actually a member of twig and tweet and a vegan to boot :Zomg:  :Psmiley:  :Wink:

----------


## Blisters

> Are you actually setting the trap? Our are you just feeding the bugger up so you can score big on the bucket test
> Or is this a wind up and your actually a member of twig and tweet and a vegan to boot


hahaha, maybe a secret member of peta.... 
I will move the trap and run into the bin tonight.
can't wait to get this cheeky bugger

----------


## 223nut

+1 for the trail cam, at least then you can see what's going on

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I think you need to go next level on his ass. I suggest this
> https://youtu.be/tj188puvQBs


 @gadgetman , Blisters is at the point where he will soon bring shame and ridicule upon his family for the next three generations because of an un-caught rat. Next level tactics are required. Could you view the video link posted by charliehorse and give your opinion regarding building one of these please.

----------


## Sideshow

I’m in for next level rat terminator  :Thumbsup:  I said blow the bloody doors off...

----------


## Allizdog

I keep checking in, in the hope of seeing the photo's of the mighty slayed beast lol.

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 116449
> seems like I have a pig rat, it's turned over all the compost


That's what the starlings do in our compost bin, since the neighbours kids flogged the bin lids.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> That's what the starlings do in our compost bin, since the neighbours kids flogged the bin lids.


Forget the flying Rats @gadgetman what is your opinion of the electric traps, saw one on youtube that used the circuit from an electric fly swat - those tennis type ones.

----------


## Sideshow

Think we need a game cam on this one I recon it’s got horns :Zomg:

----------


## gadgetman

> Forget the flying Rats @gadgetman what is your opinion of the electric traps, saw one on youtube that used the circuit from an electric fly swat - those tennis type ones.


Could work, maybe put a narrow ramp up and put the plates on the ramp. The capacitor would in the video wouldn't really do anything useful as the battery is already a big voltage storage device.

----------


## gadgetman

I just used a bit of PVC tube with a poison bait block tied inside. Cats can't get to the bait, gives them a secure place to nibble and keeps rain off.

----------


## charliehorse

What about the ol bucket trap?? Where they walk the swivelly plank and fall into a bucket of water to stop them from jumping out.
If your not up to the task blisters,  it's okay to ask for help....just call the guy :Wink:

----------


## Blisters

looks like more drastic measures are necessary........

----------


## GWH

Out wacking a few more bunnies in the orchard tonight and couldn't resist snotting this rat that was investigating one of my kills.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

See  @Blisters the answer is always you need another gun...... In this case a 17hornet   :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

This will be blisters once he catches one of his cousins :Wink: 
I’ll never talk!!!
You will never hear from my lips what the secret to catching us really is!! :Pissed Off:  :Omg:  :Psmiley:  :XD:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> What about the ol bucket trap?? Where they walk the swivelly plank and fall into a bucket of water to stop them from jumping out.
> If your not up to the task blisters,  it's okay to ask for help....just call the guy


I think that blisters will himself be walking the metaphorical plank of shame at this point. Falling off the end into an abyss of rat-less ridicule and pain

----------


## northdude

Have you caught it yet

----------


## Bol Tackshin

M44 Coyote getter may help...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M44_(cyanide_device)

----------


## Blisters

nope not a sausage, tried a bit of peanut butter next to the ky for a couple of days.. just switched it out for an egg and a bit of cheese. also stopped putting any food scraps in there too....
 I'm happy playing the long game

----------


## rusl

This story is becoming an epic tale, will need a 2nd thread for it soon, hoping it doesn't become a "the one that got away" story

----------


## dannyb

Neighbour probably caught it weeks ago  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Allizdog

YES . . . Some posting activity. Whats happened? . . . Oh . . . .

----------


## kiwijames

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Neighbour probably caught it weeks ago


Yes probably a twelve year old girl

----------


## charliehorse

Maybe there never was a rat...... :Zomg:

----------


## northdude

Might of been a hedgehog

----------


## Blisters

> Yes probably a twelve year old girl


hahaha farrrkkk

----------


## bigbear

go down the local pet shop buy a grey rat bring it home, put rat in trap and put us all out of our misery. job done

----------


## 6x47

> Whatever you do, dont get caught by the smart bastard that invented a tunnel trap that you roll a docking ring onto the trigger...... supposed to catch the rat / mouse by the neck and strangle them.
> They look good but I have never caught a rat/ mouse in either model yet.


Ditto, fekn useless. However, just beside it, I did score a trophy rat in a double-ended Fenn box using an egg in the middle. Was after stoats but a rat is a lot better than nothing.

----------


## 2post

It’s died of old age?

----------


## TheJanitar

Anyone tried the peanut oil in a big glass bowl trick? Works a treat for me to catch the pesky rats and mice.

----------


## Blisters

so the rat has started giving me back goodies?

----------


## kukuwai

> so the rat has started giving me back goodies? Attachment 117172


Not sure about the crap in the entrance way.........but I am pretty sure that the egg needs to be on the other side of the trap bro  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

> Not sure about the crap in the entrance way.........but I am pretty sure that the egg needs to be on the other side of the trap bro  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ahhhh makes sense ,  the crap is what the rat put in there. what's it up too?

----------


## Fawls

Oh boy hate that... being played by a rat!  :XD:

----------


## Micky Duck

make you hole in the mesh 5 squares x 5 squares instead of four....well do so if targeting ferrets and hedgehogs.... this rat is really having the last laugh here...hurry up and catch it will you....

oih one of you other jaffalanders,take a rat around to blisters place and put it in the trap will you please...

----------


## 2post

> so the rat has started giving me back goodies? Attachment 117172


He’s only making himself at home in your trap.

----------


## Sideshow

Dose anyone elf a good taxidermist so which everyone finally wins this battle  one or the other can go get mounted  :XD:

----------


## sore head stoat

You are making blimmin hard work out of catching this rat.

Victor trap.. bait goes on the yellow treadle. You may catch it on an egg but its highly unlikely you will get a clean kill and more likely it will trip the trap, get away and you then have a very trap shy rat. Ditch the egg. Peanut butter on the treadle and a bit right at the entrance to the trap. LEAVE THE TRAP IN THE ONE PLACE, DONT KEEP MOVING IT. Replace the peanut butter at the entrance to the trap as it eats it, refresh the pb on the treadle after 2 weeks, put the trap back in the same place. Mr rat will eventually make a mistake.

----------


## Blisters

had a looksee for the black trap that I had set at the back of thr compost bin and forgotten about after it had failed and I got the Victor in the box..  that's one down, now I just need the blighter messing with me

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Blisters

ha got ya!

----------


## Rushy

> ha got ya!


On ya mate.

----------


## dannyb

I'll shed a tear for you @Blisters an drink a beer for your rat......kinda disappointed it doesn't have antlers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Allizdog

Good stuff Blisters. Got em in the end. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 2post

Well done @Blisters only took 13 pages. We all knew you would get it in the end

----------


## dannyb

> Well done @Blisters only took 13 pages. We all knew you would get it in the end��


I still can't believe it's over  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> I still can't believe it's over


Don’t fret Danny, in the last month it has mated and produced 22 other rats.  This story is far from over.

----------


## Blisters

> I still can't believe it's over


I know right...

----------


## kiwijames

Yeehaa. Got the bastard.

----------


## sore head stoat

Well done on your rat. 

Did you hear any fat lady singing..nope it aint over. Stick with it Blisters there will be more.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Was it a male?
KH

----------


## ROKTOY

The end of an "almost" Urban Legend.

----------


## 2post

Are you guys saying this isn’t the end of the tail.

----------


## sore head stoat

Eye, its just the beginning of the tail  :36 1 11:

----------


## Blisters

> that was probably the real rats dumb cousin.


hahaha exactly what I was thinking

----------


## madjon_

He looked very surprised you treated him so poorly :Sick:

----------


## Sideshow

What’s the receipt form the taxidermist look like?
Are you going for full body mount our just shock and awe head mount? @Blisters  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> What’s the receipt form the taxidermist look like?
> Are you going for full body mount our just shock and awe head mount? @Blisters


And what was the Douglas score?

----------


## kayneb

that was a bloody good read   :XD:

----------


## ghosts

A funny story from Stewy Island from the other day.
The Island has been going through a rat plaque in the last few months due to the mast fall.
F----n rats every where.
One of the locals put his gumboot on the other day to feel what he thought was a sock in the bottom of one of his boots.
So pulled boot off and shook it out, to ratty falling out and made his escape into the bush.
I bet he checks his boots everyday now.

----------


## dannyb

> A funny story from Stewy Island from the other day.
> The Island has been going through a rat plaque in the last few months due to the mast fall.
> F----n rats every where.
> One of the locals put his gumboot on the other day to feel what he thought was a sock in the bottom of one of his boots.
> So pulled boot off and shook it out, to ratty falling out and made his escape into the bush.
> I bet he checks his boots everyday now.


 @223nut time to check ya gummies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> @223nut time to check ya gummies


Guess this explains why the dog took off with my boot!

----------

